# Your Rhom Habitat



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

How does everyone have their Rhom tank set up? What size tank for the size fish you have? What type of filtration? Powerheads, and GPH? PLastic, real, or no plants? Substrate? Lighting? I was just wondering how everyone is set up.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

I love to see the replies flying in...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bumping a thread to complain about no replies after three hours on a workday is kind of an interesting concept.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^hahaha................i got a 90g twin EMp 400, powerhead, stealth heater, plastic pants, and this sweet bubble powered skeleton drinking whiskey


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

125g... fx5.. rio pump... large pebble gravel... slate background... no decor-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

180 gallon tank. Sand substrate. 3 eheim 2217 filters. Auto water changer set at about a gallon an hour. Driftwood in the corners. Tons of tank mates including a 3 convicts, 2 clown loaches, 2 angle fish, and probably 2 dozen other small tetras. No lighting...the room is lit by the other tanks so it really isnt needed on this tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...I also have a 900gph powerhead in there set up on a time for 12 hours.......and he goes crazy if I turn it off before it is supposed to turn off. He swims in the current...at the front of the tank..... all day long.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 125g... fx5.. rio pump... large pebble gravel... slate background... no decor-


What about you King how big is that Rhom?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> Bumping a thread to complain about no replies after three hours on a workday is kind of an interesting concept.


Being a smartass is a interesteing concept...maybe I will try it.
[/quote]

Hey, you deserved that one...nobody bumps a thread within 3 hours and bitches about how nobody's replied.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Bumping a thread to complain about no replies after three hours on a workday is kind of an interesting concept.


Being a smartass is a interesteing concept...maybe I will try it.
[/quote]

Hey, you deserved that one...nobody bumps a thread within 3 hours and bitches about how nobody's replied.
[/quote]

No worries man. Pop a downer and relax.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

180gal with black gravel, custom background a few pieces of driftwood and some fake plants.

there are corner overflows and a large sump with 2 950gph pumps. auto water changer set at 40gal. a day.

lighting is 4 dual strip T5s with a 50 LED moon light kit.

powerhead is a 1600gph Turbelle stream pump on a timer for a couple short times during light hours.

housing a Monster Rhomb


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Canso said:


> 180gal with black gravel, custom background a few pieces of driftwood and some fake plants.
> 
> there are corner overflows and a large sump with 2 950gph pumps. auto water changer set at 40gal. a day.
> 
> ...


Good lord man. You people and your ultimate set ups. That must be sweet man.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

15" Rhom here... Ive posted many pics-


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> 15" Rhom here... Ive posted many pics-


I checked him out. Very nice.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

75gal it has an XP3 for filteration, a 200W heater, no gravel. two plants in the middle of the tank and some driftwood on the sides. it has a 7" unknown rhom. it looks kind like a guyana mixed with a diamond rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to P-Discussion


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

GG I don't even want to think about your water bill at a gallon an hour man. Sweet set up though. How long have you had that fish now?

29 gallon, zoo med reef sun 50/50 lighting, sand substrate, Maxijet 900 powerhead, plastic plants, sanatized rocks from my backyard, Ebo heater, AC110 filtration.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My former 14" rhom:
125g tank
2 AC 500
300W heater
Natural gravel, small rocks and driftwood and plenty of swimming room.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> My former 14" rhom:
> 125g tank
> 2 AC 500
> 300W heater
> Natural gravel, small rocks and driftwood and plenty of swimming room.


Former does not count...sorry!


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

6-inch Diamond Rhom here..
60 gal (for now)..powerhead, substrate, AC 110,heater, black background..
most of my serrasalmus species prefer this kind of set up rather than having decors.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> 6-inch Diamond Rhom here..
> 60 gal (for now)..powerhead, substrate, AC 110,heater, black background..
> most of my serrasalmus species prefer this kind of set up rather than having decors.


Nice rhom man.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> 6-inch Diamond Rhom here..
> 60 gal (for now)..powerhead, substrate, AC 110,heater, black background..
> most of my serrasalmus species prefer this kind of set up rather than having decors.


He looks nice man. You could probably keep a 6 inch rhom in a 60 gallon for a few more years huh?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> What size rhom do you have?


I got him at around 3" in early july. He is now around 5" give or take. Keeping him in the 29 while I piece together his 100 (72x18x18).


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> What size rhom do you have?


I got him at around 3" in early july. He is now around 5" give or take. Keeping him in the 29 while I piece together his 100 (72x18x18).
[/quote]

Nice growth man. 2 inches in around 4 months. Did you use Prazipro?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

3-4" rhom in a 37 gallon tank with black sand substrate and a ludwiga 2 amazon swords 1 anubia 1 moneywart and driftwood with 2 penguin big boys they are like 400's I had them lying around plus a hydor koralina #2 powerhead .


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

redbellyman21 said:


> 3-4" rhom in a 37 gallon tank with black sand substrate and a ludwiga 2 amazon swords 1 anubia 1 moneywart and driftwood with 2 penguin big boys they are like 400's I had them lying around plus a hydor koralina #2 powerhead .


I put some moneywort in my 50 breeder with my 3.5 inch rhom. It seems to be doing well.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> 3-4" rhom in a 37 gallon tank with black sand substrate and a ludwiga 2 amazon swords 1 anubia 1 moneywart and driftwood with 2 penguin big boys they are like 400's I had them lying around plus a hydor koralina #2 powerhead .


I put some moneywort in my 50 breeder with my 3.5 inch rhom. It seems to be doing well.
[/quote]
Yeah it either grows like a weed or just sustains pending on ur levels, but I just have a iron rich soil and add plant supplements, but my ludwiga and amazon swords are prestine, I got lucky my LFS had a knockout selection my rhom likes the anubia, which is my personal fav to. If you are wonderign how I know, he told me last night when I asked him


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

2" Rhom. 20G tank, ac110 (500GPH) w bioballs, 2 25 watt incandescent bulbs, black gravel, dark blue background.


----------



## mlemire (Oct 31, 2007)

55 gal. setup with driftwood on one side and rocks on the other with amazon swords in the middle, white gravel and a black background, two dimmed 50/50s overhead. Adding a powerhead tonight. Seems like a good idea after reading this thread. Have one 6" Rhom. He should like the increased flow.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> GG I don't even want to think about your water bill at a gallon an hour man. Sweet set up though. How long have you had that fish now?


Ive had him 4+ years now. I am fairly confident this is the last tank he will see. I absolutely love this fish. Very interactive....a great eater....and I think he is one of the sweetest looking rhoms in the hobby. By far my favorite fish.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG I don't even want to think about your water bill at a gallon an hour man. Sweet set up though. How long have you had that fish now?


Ive had him 4+ years now. I am fairly confident this is the last tank he will see. I absolutely love this fish. Very interactive....a great eater....and I think he is one of the sweetest looking rhoms in the hobby. By far my favorite fish.
[/quote]

Just a ? you say you had him for 4 years about how big was he do you think when you first got him?

With Respect.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

bigshawn said:


> Just a ? you say you had him for 4 years about how big was he do you think when you first got him?
> 
> With Respect.....


I have no idea. He was sold to me as 16"....but I think he was more like 15" I see him every day....so its hard for me to notice any growth. Serrapygo saw him when I first got him...and after his first year with me, he said he had grown at least an inch. Hollywood has seen him and he thinks he is a pretty solid 17". I am pretty conservative when I estimate the size of my fish...which is why I say 16"-17". I have never actually measured him...so it is all just a guess.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just a ? you say you had him for 4 years about how big was he do you think when you first got him?
> 
> With Respect.....


I have no idea. He was sold to me as 16"....but I think he was more like 15" I see him every day....so its hard for me to notice any growth. Serrapygo saw him when I first got him...and after his first year with me, he said he had grown at least an inch. Hollywood has seen him and he thinks he is a pretty solid 17". I am pretty conservative when I estimate the size of my fish...which is why I say 16"-17". I have never actually measured him...so it is all just a guess.
[/quote]

Thank you.................


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 180 gallon tank. Sand substrate. 3 eheim 2217 filters. Auto water changer set at about a gallon an hour. Driftwood in the corners. Tons of tank mates including a 3 convicts, 2 clown loaches, 2 angle fish, and probably 2 dozen other small tetras. No lighting...the room is lit by the other tanks so it really isnt needed on this tank.


Wow, I thougth it was impossible to keep these guys with anything. How did you get him to not eat his tank mates? One thing that has made me not want a Rhom is the fact that I'll have a huge fishtank with one fish in it (no disrespect to the guys on here who have that, it's just not my thing).


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Wow, I thougth it was impossible to keep these guys with anything. How did you get him to not eat his tank mates? One thing that has made me not want a Rhom is the fact that I'll have a huge fishtank with one fish in it (no disrespect to the guys on here who have that, it's just not my thing).


Oh...I still loose fish every so often...but not too many. There most definitely is a learning curve for his tank mates and if they dont figure it out in the first day or so...they will disappear. If they make it past the first 24 hours...there is a good chance they will do fine in the tank. I think the key is getting a very large rhom...and adding small tank mates. Small fish are too much work for the small reward he gets by eating them....so he doesnt waste his time with them. As these fish grow...they need to be very careful about how they act in the tank. Some have made it to 5"...but that seems to be about the max size and then they become more then just a nuisance...and can actually look like a meal.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Lets see some recent pics of this bad boy GG. Havnt seen pics in a LONG time.

Please !


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

all live plants, this pic is about a month old the plant growth has doubled if not more. I have a 6-7" guyana he was moved to a 90 but then I decided he was waisting too much tank space so he was demoted back to this 55. lol!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...I still loose fish every so often...but not too many. There most definitely is a learning curve for his tank mates and if they dont figure it out in the first day or so...they will disappear. If they make it past the first 24 hours...there is a good chance they will do fine in the tank. I think the key is getting a very large rhom...and adding small tank mates. Small fish are too much work for the small reward he gets by eating them....so he doesnt waste his time with them. As these fish grow...they need to be very careful about how they act in the tank. Some have made it to 5"...but that seems to be about the max size and then they become more then just a nuisance...and can actually look like a meal.


Interesting. I'm definitely going to re-think getting one of these guys now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

+1 on lets see some pics of gg's rhom and tank setup, sounds very nice


----------

